# [ISPConfig 3] E-Mail-Weiterleitung als Kopie



## beck (25. Juni 2009)

ist das irgendwie möglich? 

also so dass die e-mails zusätzlich auch beim originalen empfänger gespeichert werden.


----------



## Till (25. Juni 2009)

Da gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:

a) Du fügst eine Weiterleitung asl custom maildrop recipe hinzu. Den aktuellen Code kann cih Dir aber so aus dem Kopf nicht sgane.

b) Du benennst das Postfach um und erstellst dann einen Email Alias mit der richtigen Adresse auf das umbenannte Postfach und eine Email Weiterleitung mit der richtigen Adresse an den externen Empfänger.


----------



## stefanw (27. Mai 2010)

Wäre es nicht eleganter wenn man das z. B. so lösen könnte?


----------

